

Open letter to people of Brevard who were laid off from Shuttle Program - joedevon
http://mysqltalk.wordpress.com/2012/05/04/open-letter-to-the-people-of-brevard-county-who-were-laid-off-from-the-shuttle-program-11/

======
joedevon
DOH. You're not supposed to submit your own links, are you? Sorry about that.
Got so immersed in this idea that I did it without thinking it through. Mods,
feel free to delete if I broke the rules.

